# Hello



## Natural Citizen

How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.


----------



## The Great Goose

We are all authoritarian here.


----------



## TNHarley

I love individual liberty. Welcome


----------



## Hossfly

Natural Citizen said:


> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.




​


----------



## Natural Citizen

The Great Goose said:


> We are all authoritarian here.



Well. Heh. I see close to a half million discussion here. Surely, there is at least one who is not.




TNHarley said:


> I love individual liberty. Welcome



Agreed. Thank You.



Hossfly said:


> ​



Oh, I was just saying hello and that I enjoy topics where matters of Individual Liberty are discussed is all.


----------



## TNHarley

Natural Citizen said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all authoritarian here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. Heh. I see close to a half million discussion here. Surely, there is at least one who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love individual liberty. Welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I was just saying hello and that I enjoy topics where matters of Individual Liberty are discussed is all.
Click to expand...

 too bad its a thing of the past. Like baseball..


----------



## Picaro

"Pertaining" isn't allowed here. Take your wierdo fetishes somewhere else!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Natural Citizen said:


> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.


_Welcome to USMB, it's very nice to meet you. What would you say your political alignment is?_


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pumpkin Row said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, it's very nice to meet you. What would you say your political alignment is?_
Click to expand...


Hi. Thank You. I'm a libertarian. I'm rather purist in that regard. I believe that government has only 1 legitimate role. And that's to protect Individual Liberty. Individual Liberty is not defined by policy. It's defined by principles. I accept that Individuals or groups of Individuals should be free to make rules for themselves provided that the rules that they make for themselves don't prohibit other Individuals or other groups of Individuals from equally doing the same. I'm a simple man, Pumpkin Row. A fundamentalist.

I do not, however, support the Libertarian Party candidate. The Libertarian candidate is not a libertarian. In fact, he openly rejects its most fundamental principal support. Which makes him  an aggressor to the concept of Individual Liberty fully.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Natural Citizen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, it's very nice to meet you. What would you say your political alignment is?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. Thank You. I'm a libertarian. I'm rather purist in that regard. I believe that government has only 1 legitimate role. And that's to protect Individual Liberty. I accept that Individuals or groups of Individuals should be free to make rules for themselves provided that the rules that they make for themselves don't prohibit other Individuals or other groups of Individuals from equally doing the same. I'm a simple man, Pumpkin Row. A fundamentalist.
Click to expand...

_Oh, I see. I do hold a lot of Libertarian views, but I consider myself a Conservative, since there are a few Libertarian views I just can't agree with. My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else.". I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?_


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pumpkin Row said:


> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _


 

Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself. And, again, Individuals or groups of Individuals should be free to make rules for themselves provided that the rules that they make for themselves don't prohibit other Individuals or other groups of Individuals from equally doing the same. So I agree wit hyour points here.

_


Pumpkin Row said:



			I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
		
Click to expand...

 _
If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Thank You for the stimulating conversation this afternoon, Pumpkin Row. I'm going to get off of here now. I was just popping in briefly. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Natural Citizen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.
Click to expand...

_Just assuming, but since you're writing in, that must mean you have a problem with Gary Johnson. Just out of curiosity, what problem would that be, if any? I've been wondering for a while what problem people have with him, since a lot of other Conservatives have said they dislike him(And some Libertarians)._


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pumpkin Row said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Just assuming, but since you're writing in, that must mean you have a problem with Gary Johnson. Just out of curiosity, what problem would that be, if any? I've been wondering for a while what problem people have with him, since a lot of other Conservatives have said they dislike him(And some Libertarians)._
Click to expand...


Johnson openly rejected Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal when he professed that he'd send men from the government with guns to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property to another Individual or to another group of Individuals against their will. This is a rejection of Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal.

Again, The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.To openly reject Individual Liberty's most principal supporting mechanism is to openly reject Individual Liberty fully.

Sending men with guns from the government to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property is a patently communist philosophy. It is a case of Government-over-Man.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Natural Citizen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Just assuming, but since you're writing in, that must mean you have a problem with Gary Johnson. Just out of curiosity, what problem would that be, if any? I've been wondering for a while what problem people have with him, since a lot of other Conservatives have said they dislike him(And some Libertarians)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson openly rejected Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal when he professed that he'd send men from the government with guns to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property to another Individual or to another group of Individuals against their will. This is a rejection of Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal.
> 
> Again, The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.To openly reject Individual Liberty's most principal supporting mechanism is to openly reject Individual Liberty fully.
> 
> Sending men with guns from the government to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property is a patently communist philosophy. It is a case of Government-over-Man.
Click to expand...

_I hadn't actually heard him say that, but I also hadn't watched the Libertarian Town Halls or debates(If there were any). Could you elaborate on his statement so I can better understand?_


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pumpkin Row said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Just assuming, but since you're writing in, that must mean you have a problem with Gary Johnson. Just out of curiosity, what problem would that be, if any? I've been wondering for a while what problem people have with him, since a lot of other Conservatives have said they dislike him(And some Libertarians)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson openly rejected Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal when he professed that he'd send men from the government with guns to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property to another Individual or to another group of Individuals against their will. This is a rejection of Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal.
> 
> Again, The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.To openly reject Individual Liberty's most principal supporting mechanism is to openly reject Individual Liberty fully.
> 
> Sending men with guns from the government to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property is a patently communist philosophy. It is a case of Government-over-Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I hadn't actually heard him say that, but I also hadn't watched the Libertarian Town Halls or debates(If there were any). Could you elaborate on his statement so I can better understand?_
Click to expand...


Sure. *When asked whether he felt* that Jewish bakers (Individuals with unalienable God-Given rights) *should be forced* to bake wedding cakes for Nazi customers (also Individuals with unalienable God-Given rights).  Stossel directed the question to Johnson, who replied *“that would be my contention, yes.”
*
Cake is property. And the scenario could easily take on the form of any other property. And regardless of whether one is Jewish or Nazi, at the end of the day, they're still an Individual with unalienable rights from God. Mr. Johnson just said here that he'd use the government to force an Individual to relinquish their property to another. Have you ever had a Sheriff show up to enforce something? He tends to have a gun on his hip.

Core liberty principles:
• Groups of individuals can self-organize and impose rules upon themselves, but should not force the same on others.
• You have the right to own property which you can voluntarily give or trade with others as you see fit.
• The fruits of your labor are yours alone, unless you agree otherwise.
• You should not initiate aggression against other people.
• You should not steal or destroy others property.
• You have the right to defend your life, freedom and property.

Gary Johnson's openly admitted position is contrary to these core principles. In fact, his position is aggressive toward them.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Natural Citizen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My view is more along the lines of "Do whatever you want, just don't do it on my lawn, so long as it doesn't infringe on the rights of anyone else." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is what I meant when I mentioned Individiual Liberty's principle support. The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were expecting this question at one point or another, but who are you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> If I do vote, I'll write in Castle. While I disagree with some of the Constitution Party's so called plank, I like Castle because his personal positions reflect the primary moral foundation that establish the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself and are consistent with the traditional philosophy of governance of our Constitutional Republic. Individual Liberty's primary moral foundation is inseparable with its fundamental principles. They cannot be accepted or rejected piece-meal. They must be accepted as an Indivisible whole in order to make a legitimate claim to its benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Just assuming, but since you're writing in, that must mean you have a problem with Gary Johnson. Just out of curiosity, what problem would that be, if any? I've been wondering for a while what problem people have with him, since a lot of other Conservatives have said they dislike him(And some Libertarians)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson openly rejected Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal when he professed that he'd send men from the government with guns to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property to another Individual or to another group of Individuals against their will. This is a rejection of Individual Liberty's most fundamental supporting principal.
> 
> Again, The right to one's property is an indispensable and principal material support, not only of Man's God-given unalienable rights, but of Man's right to Life and Liberty itself.To openly reject Individual Liberty's most principal supporting mechanism is to openly reject Individual Liberty fully.
> 
> Sending men with guns from the government to force an Individual or a group of Individuals to relinquish their property is a patently communist philosophy. It is a case of Government-over-Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I hadn't actually heard him say that, but I also hadn't watched the Libertarian Town Halls or debates(If there were any). Could you elaborate on his statement so I can better understand?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. When asked whether he felt that Jewish bakers should be forced to bake wedding cakes for Nazi customers.  Stossel directed the question to Johnson, who replied *“that would be my contention, yes.”
> *
> Cake is property. And it could easily take on the form of any other property. And regardless of whether one is Jewish or Nazi, at the end of the day, they're still an Individual with unalienable rights from God. Mr. Johnson just said here that he'd use the government to force an Individual to relinquish their property to another. Have you ever had a Sheriff show up to enforce something? He tends to have a gun on his hip.
> 
> Core liberty principles:
> • Groups of individuals can self-organize and impose rules upon themselves, but should not force the same on others.
> • You have the right to own property which you can voluntarily give or trade with others as you see fit.
> • The fruits of your labor are yours alone, unless you agree otherwise.
> • You should not initiate aggression against other people.
> • You should not steal or destroy others property.
> • You have the right to defend your life, freedom and property.
Click to expand...

_Oh, I understand now. That's pretty messed up. I believe that businesses shouldn't be forced to provide service, they should be allowed to deny service to anyone for any reason. _


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Oh, I understand now. That's pretty messed up. I believe that businesses shouldn't be forced to provide service, they should be allowed to deny service to anyone for any reason. _



Not only businesses, but ultimately this pertains to The Individual. Again, _The Individual_ has a right to property. This right is an indispensable and principal material support for _The Individual's right_ to Life and Liberty _itself_. End of the day, a business owner is an Individual.

The issue (and ultimately Johnson's open acknowledgment that he'd infringe on the Individual's property rights by sending men from the government with guns to force relinquishment of property...because that's what "force" means when we're talking about government force) gets watered down when we don't recognize that this is first and foremost and aggression toward _The Individual's_ right to property and _Individual Liberty_ itself given that _the right to property is Individual Liberty's principal support_.

And it doesn't matter if it's cake here. It could be your car, it could be your house, it could be your food. It can be any property. Johnson's openly admitted position is one that reflects aggresion toward the right to property fully. Not just cake. Property is property. His openly admitted position is one that is patently contrary and aggressive toward  the Individual's fundamental right to property. Again, it's a communist position and one that is a patent rejection of Individual Liberty fully given the rejection of its most fundamental principal support and means of securing.

As well, aggression is immoral. In fact, it's anti-moral. Which, while relevant here, is another discussion entirely given that the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty are premised upon a fundamental and primary foundation for moral code and for the purpose of proper  Man-to-Man/Government-to-Man relations. So we get into Natural Law there. And The Individual's moral duty/responsibilty to defend and secure his Liberty.


----------



## sealybobo

Natural Citizen said:


> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.


I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!

One question. Do you have health insurance?


----------



## OldLady

sealybobo said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!
> 
> One question. Do you have health insurance?
Click to expand...

Sealy, he's already got that thread..
*Some bad news coming from our way. (Prayers appreciated)*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dang, nice necro bump. I never did write-in Castle, I ended up writing-in Ron Paul again. Ha.


----------



## Natural Citizen

sealybobo said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!
> 
> One question. Do you have health insurance?
Click to expand...


Much better, thanks for asking. I just got back from out-patient, they cleaned and rewrapped the legs. And, yes, insurance covers everything. Though, I did pay for my prescriptions out of pocket, I probably didn't have to but I didn't feel like screwing around with it. I wanted to get in and out. About a hundred dollars for those, maybe a little less.


----------



## flacaltenn

Natural Citizen said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!
> 
> One question. Do you have health insurance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better, thanks for asking. I just got back from out-patient, they cleaned and rewrapped the legs. And, yes, insurance covers everything. Though, I did pay for my prescriptions out of pocket, I probably didn't have to but I didn't feel like screwing around with it. I wanted to get in and out. About a hundred dollars for those, maybe a little less.
Click to expand...


Trust me.. If you're stuck without insurance coverage for drugs -- get a GoodRx (there are others) card. THeir discounts are as good or better than any insurance coverage I've had. They solve this problem right. I personally think they are heroes compared to politician lip-smacking.. And they don't require a huge amount of info and it's free... 

End of commercial...


----------



## beautress

Natural Citizen said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!
> 
> One question. Do you have health insurance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better, thanks for asking. I just got back from out-patient, they cleaned and rewrapped the legs. And, yes, insurance covers everything. Though, I did pay for my prescriptions out of pocket, I probably didn't have to but I didn't feel like screwing around with it. I wanted to get in and out. About a hundred dollars for those, maybe a little less.
Click to expand...

Prayers up for healing of your skin, Natural Citizen.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone?  My favorite topics of discussion are those which pertain to matters of Individual Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better. I can’t wait for you to tell us all about the hell you are going through right now when you get better!
> 
> One question. Do you have health insurance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better, thanks for asking. I just got back from out-patient, they cleaned and rewrapped the legs. And, yes, insurance covers everything. Though, I did pay for my prescriptions out of pocket, I probably didn't have to but I didn't feel like screwing around with it. I wanted to get in and out. About a hundred dollars for those, maybe a little less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prayers up for healing of your skin, Natural Citizen.
Click to expand...


He seems to be bearing up well. And positive about it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

beautress said:


> Prayers up for healing of your skin, Natural Citizen.



Thanks, beautress. My days and nights are still backwards, but I'm able to walk, jog on the tread and skip rope with no pain. Just hell's itch once in a while but the benadryl knocks that out.

Had this happened three or four years ago, I'd still have months, into a year for even a partial recovery ahead of me, and likely a lot of gross scarring, but the new burn treatment technologies like mepilex and santyl are changing the medical landscape in terms of severe second and third degree burns spread over the body. It's still very very new. It's perplexing how that stuff works.

From the knees down and on my hands the new layer of skin is deep purplish, pinkish, really blotchy, but I just have to stay out of the sun for the next months so it doesn't stay that way. They say if the sun hits that skin it'll stay that color my whole life. So, I don't want that. And I'll be going up there every Monday morning to get the leg wraps changed and new mepilex and santyl applied. If I do go out I'm in sweat pants, batting gloves and a hat, with sunblock underneath for added protection in case some light gets through.

There was some psychological trauma or shock the couple weeks after it initially happened, but a lot of people chimed in on here, and that helped a lot, that stuff's real. It's like a whole other kind of medicine. Like a mental or spiritual medicine. There's a lot I might wanna say about that one of these days, but I haven't really thought it all the way through. But I'm thankful for it, I know that much. And I sure won't forget it, people were good to me on here when it was the worst. I wasn't alone with it. Nope.

And I'm gaining weight back fast. Like really fast. Good weight now, too.


----------



## Mortimer

I like you.


----------



## RichardB6

welcome...   You can find your favorite topics here.


----------



## the other mike

It's group-think only here.


----------



## OldLady

Did you necro this, Natural Citizen ?  Are you hungry?


----------



## OldLady

Angelo said:


> It's group-think only here.


Lately.  The disruption of normal life is getting to people.


----------



## the other mike

OldLady said:


> Lately.  The disruption of normal life is getting to people.


I was listening to 'Doctor Radio' on sirius XM and they said
sadly, that likely alcoholism, drug abuse and domestic abuse will be on the rise.

Especially among poor families it's common to see a couple spend at least $20 to $40 a day on cigarettes , alcohol and often drugs, while they have 3 or 4 hungry kids living on hot dogs and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Natural Citizen

OldLady said:


> Did you necro this, Natural Citizen ?  Are you hungry?



Ha. No. I didn't necro bump it.

Angelo must be going through my old topics. He tried to derail one of my threads and I had to get the po po involved. He's probably all mad and stuff now.

I tell ya. Heh heh. Some people...


----------



## the other mike

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you necro this, Natural Citizen ?  Are you hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. No. I didn't necro bump it.
> 
> Angelo must be going through my old topics. He tried to derail one of my threads and I had to get the po po involved. He's probably all mad and stuff now.
> 
> I tell ya. Heh heh. Some people...
Click to expand...

He reported me for going off topic like a little pussy.


----------



## sparky

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately.  The disruption of normal life is getting to people.
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to 'Doctor Radio' on sirius XM and they said
> sadly, that likely alcoholism, drug abuse and domestic abuse will be on the rise.
> 
> Especially among poor families it's common to see a couple spend at least $20 to $40 a day on cigarettes , alcohol and often drugs, while they have 3 or 4 hungry kids living on hot dogs and macaroni and cheese.
Click to expand...

why do they always leave our gratuitous sex?

~S~


----------



## Natural Citizen

Angelo said:


> He reported me for going off topic like a little pussy.



Well, I've always been a trustee in functional, yet stimulating, debate/discussion.

As I said to you directly in that thread, I had noticed that forum sliding is something you tend to do on here quite a bit. It's not so much the act of doing so, but more so your intent.

I did ask you very nicely not to do that in my threads. Did I not?

My usual gentlemanly demeanor goes only so far. I'm sorry.


----------



## the other mike

I thought you hated pool.


----------

